# Aqueon Quiet Flow 10...



## Dorian Grey (Jul 30, 2011)

I recently bought a filter for my 10 gallon tank. Its called a Aqueon Quiet Flow 10. I was just wondering if any of you guys have had any trouble with this filter or if you would recommend it or not. Also I read some reviews on line and a few people said that it doesn't have a strong current so I wouldn't have to baffle it. Is there any truth in this? I also didn't know you had to let a tank cycle so I put my betta Dorian back into his five gallon yesterday and I'll give him daily 100% water changes until the 10 gallon cycles. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I have that filter in my 10 gallon, I like it a lot. And you can do a fish-in cycle as long as you keep up on water changes. Even if you keep him in the 5 gallon, you don't need to be doing daily water changes. One 50% and one 100% a week would be good.


----------



## alffa (Jul 22, 2011)

Doesn't a 100% water change kill a cycle?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

While fish-in cycling my tank I did 2 50% water changes weekly and checked the parameters every day to make sure nothing got too high.I like that filter...it is one of my favorites...I don't even have to prime it after I shut it off for my 50% water change...I just plug it back in and it goes..haha...I found it was quite strong though...I had to use the sponge and bottle baffle together so it didn't bother my fish...


----------

